# New to scrapbooking...cross-post



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I should have posted here, first. My mistake. **


*Please define 'scrapbooking' for me. * 
I'm getting the itch to learn a new craft, especially something that won't take up a lot of storage space.

So, what exactly is scrapbooking? Can you create anything useful or is it just decorative? 

Also, if you have pictures...I _love_ seeing other crafters' work.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I love to do journals, scrapbooks, etc...and keep a board of ideas at Pinterest....this may give you some ideas....
http://pinterest.com/itsybitsyfarm/altered-loves/


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks for the link, GrannyG. There are some wonderful ideas on there. **


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I always thought it was a gussied up photo album.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Started out taking scrapbooking class, but did not like it - mainly starved for ideas and trying to be correct in chronological stuff. LOVE making cards - I make all my cards and give notepaper as gifts. Love Pinterest, but the time can sure go by by by on that site !!!!! s


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I think of it as a memory collage - real stuff from real life, and some writing (aka journaling) There's a tremendous "scrapbooking industry" that promotes dye stamp machines, matching stickers and so much 3D stuff for sale it boggles my brain.

I learned a lot from books on making books, really it's binding the pages that is the craft. The rest is your ART Dahling...:dance:


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Came across HSN today and see they are featuring scrapbooking kits and materials. It's easy to see how a person could spend literally thousands of dollars on this 'pasttime'. Wow. 

I guess it's one craft I am going to admire from a distance.* *


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I feel like I should enter this talk since I am a HUGE scrapbooker  It can be a fairly expensive hobby. I have a craft room in our basement and the scrabooking/paper craft takes up about 60 percent of the room (the rest is yarn and fabric). I will admit to spending quite a bit of money on my hobby. Because of that I have tried to make things that have lasting personal value. I also make gifts for people.

-I make baby albums /memory books for my kids...personal value 
-I did a heritage album that had photos of my grandfathers from WW2 and my parents as babies. My grandfather's baptism certificate is in the album. once the item is in the album and you put plastic over it, it helps the item last for future generations to see. I gifted this to my parents.
-I make all my own cards. Everything from new baby to wedding to sympathy to thank you. (considering the cost of making a card vs the cost of BUYING a card, I think that this is a good value.
-I use my tools to make wood signs for personal and gift use. I love to put scripture verses on them.

I didn't have any photos of the heritage album, but here are some photos of things that I have done.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are very nice. I expect that some of our other members will be along to learn of your hobby, or they do it too, and you gals will have something to chat about.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I think the most important thing is to TAKE PICTURES and GET THEM PRINTED OUT! put them in a photo album or a shoe box if that is all you can do, but print them out.

by doing the albums I am making sure that the most special pictures are printed out and with us forever.

Pictures of my Dad are very dear to me. I remember when he got sick with cancer, my mom reminded me to take lots of pictures because the chemo would change how he looked and we should have pictures of him from before.

He aged 10 years in a matter of months and now that he has passed, my kids will always have pictures of them with him.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Those are lovely scrap book pages!
It can get very expensive, but doesn't have to. It just depends on how extravagant you want to get with it. I've done some pages with stuff from Dollar Tree and Dollar General and they turned out nicely.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Stef said:


> I should have posted here, first. My mistake. **
> 
> 
> *Please define 'scrapbooking' for me. *
> I'm getting the itch to learn a new craft, especially something that won't take up a lot of storage space.


I can assure you that Serious Scrapbooking will require a TON of storage space. I have seen women who dedicate WHOLE ROOMS to their craft.
Not only is it space consuming, but it's spendy. 
Scrapbooking is not done on the cheap.




> So, what exactly is scrapbooking? Can you create anything useful or is it just decorative?





> Also, if you have pictures...I _love_ seeing other crafters' work.


Scrapbooking is like story writing on steroids.
Take a photo album (specifically designed for scrapbooking), take photo's, and create a decorative page and story to go with the photo.
They are AMAZINGLY neat for things like 'babies first year' or when kids are young and in school...
Really skies the limit. 
You can do a 'garden scrap book', you can do a scrap book about your dogs.....
You can decorate your pages simply, or elaborately. 

I personally like 'clean' pages, and not a lot of fluff.
Others LOVE the bling.

But anyway you slice it, it's not cheap, and it takes oodles of time, and a lot of space.


----------

